# mutant plexx



## trim (Aug 31, 2012)

One of my buddies gave me a bottle of mutant plexx, its a prohormone, he says its amazing.  His opinions are usually more bro science than actual science.  Has anyone ever used this? or has an opinion on it?  I am going to be starting a cycle here soon that consists of 600mg test e and 400mg mast e/week and was thinking of throwing this mutant plexx in for the first 4 weeks as a kick start.  Is this stuff worth taking? or should i just stay away from it.  any input would be apreciated.  here is the ingredients listed, I have not heard of most of these.

Halodrol 

Max LMG 

Epistane 

Methylstenbolone


----------



## Spongy (Aug 31, 2012)

There are two methylated prohormones in it, so I would not take it.  What are your stats?


----------



## trim (Aug 31, 2012)

i am 5'11" 200lbs, 18%bf, going to cut/recomp for this next cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2012)

Prohormones are bad M'Kay?


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 31, 2012)

No man, sell it to ur buddies at the gym. Get some dbol if u want a kickstart. A ph is not going to do nothing for you on a test cycle since you are going to get shutdown by the test then back up with the PH. Thjs will cause very unstable test levels, causing not so pleasant sides, such as acne, bloating, mood swings, loss of libido and the such...


----------



## trim (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks for the input, will ditch these things.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 31, 2012)

throw that shit out.  if you want a oral get a real one.  d bol, drol, var, etc


----------

